# мечта (мольба, башка) en genitivo plural (ES)



## hernan-27

Hola 
¿Cómo andan?
Me descargue el otro dia un libro y al leerlo me genero la siguiente duda.
мечта en genitivo plural.¿Cómo sería?.
Porque en el libro me aparece que мечта tiene forma plural (me da estas dos obsiones мечт / мечет), pero yo en otro libro y en internet había leido que мечта no tiene genitivo plural.
¿quién esta equibocado?,¿el libro o el internet?

Espero que me puedan ayudar, y desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda que me puedan dar


----------



## Garbuz

No plural genitive.


----------



## morzh

Plural genitive:

"Мечт". Used rarely, although theoretically correct.

Real used form pl. genitive: "Мечтаний".


----------



## Sobakus

If there was one, it would be мечт, but it sounds awkward which means I haven't seen it being used. So you better rephrase the sentence or use мечтаний instead.


----------



## alexzzzz

_Мéчет_ es la tercera persona singular del presente del verbo _метáть_ (~ tirar, lanzar). La forma _мечт_ pudiera ser la correcta, pero no se utiliza nunca jamás. Sustituye _мечта_ por cualquier sinónimo: _мечтание, стремление, желание._

Hay otras palabras que no tienen genitivo plural:
― башка (sinónimo: голова),
― мольба (sinónimo: просьба).


----------



## morzh

alexzzzz said:


> _Мéчет_ es la tercera persona singular del presente del verbo _метáть_ (~ tirar, lanzar). La forma _мечт_ pudiera ser la correcta, pero no se utiliza nunca jamás. Sustituye _мечта_ por cualquier sinónimo: _мечтание, стремление, желание._
> 
> Hay otras palabras que no tienen genitivo plural:
> ― башка (sinónimo: голова),
> ― мольба (sinónimo: просьба).



Alexzzzz:

1. Мечт - не "мечет". "Мечет" is "to cast" (enhglish)
 - like "caste the pearls befor swines" (метать бисер перед свиньями; он "мечет" свой бисер)
2. _метáть - МЕЧТАТЬ
3. There is quite good pl. gen "мольб" from "мольба"
_


----------



## Sobakus

I agree about мольба, but I have certainly heard "б*о*шек", even though it should logically be "б*а*шек".


----------



## morzh

Sobakus

"башка" is rather strongly spoken form type word, so, although tehre are stable forms of dealing with those, it usually does not throw me off too much when people show some creativity dealing with "non-literary" vocabulary.

So "бошек" or "башков" or even "башкей" - I would not be too adamant to correct those.


----------



## alexzzzz

*morzh*,

1. ?
2. ?
3. Not so good to be used.



			
				Sobakus said:
			
		

> I agree about мольба, but I have certainly heard "бошек", even though it should logically be "башек".


It should be «башóк» but it's not used as well as «мольб» and «мечт». Check the dictionaries.


----------



## Sobakus

morzh,

I've never heard the other two variants, and this word, where I live, has the fixed form бошек. Colloquial and occasional forms have nothing to do with it.


----------



## morzh

Alexzzzzz

Эрнан писал о мн.ч. сущ. "мечта".
Вы написали о глаголе "метать".

Я к тому, что это - разные вещи.


----------



## Sobakus

alexzzzz said:


> It should be «башóк»



Sorry, what declension type is that? Can't think of a word that has gen. pl. in ок...


----------



## morzh

Sobakus

Я вот к чему:

>>  *Вопрос № 258659* 


И, уж простите за навязчивость, всё в том же "Письмовнике": для слова "башка" затруднено  образование формы мн. ч. родит. п., а, как Вы думаете, возможно ли  образовать форму мн. ч. именит. п. "бОшки" и формы мн. ч. родит. п.  "бошк" или "бОшек"??? Или они неупотребительные?
 Спасибо.
_Aksara_​ *Ответ справочной службы русского языка*
Интересно, что в разговорной речи такие формы (_бошки,  бошек_) без затруднений образуются. Но словарным фактом (предметом  словарной фиксации) пока что не стали.​


----------



## morzh

Т.е.то слово  пока еще не считается литературным, а посему, хоть традиции его употребления и есть, но они нестабильны и не закреплены "закондательно", а коль скоро это так, до и в местных вариантах они могут меняться.
Словарь, который здесь упомянули (не Вы) здесь констатирует некое известное употребление, но вряд ли он будет настаивать на нем, как единственно литературно правильном, ибо вряд ли такое понятие к слову "башка" возможно применить,э.


----------



## Sobakus

Ну я понимаю, что словарным фактом они явно не стали, раз мы обсуждаем их правильность. Я сам-то к тому, что формы эти стандартны тут и других форм я не слышал. Уж явно они не подпадают под категорию ошибок склонения, вроде "фонарёв".


----------



## morzh

Согласен.

Хотя вот, ошибки типа "утей/курей" - популярны на селе, и настолько, что интеллигенция часто ими пользуется, для украшения речи, я полагаю. И, хотя это явные ошибки, но вот их в одну группу с "фонарёв, пожалуй, не отнести.


----------



## dec-sev

Garbuz said:


> No plural genitive.





morzh said:


> "Мечт". Used rarely, although theoretically correct.





hernan-27 said:


> ¿quién esta equibocado?,¿el libro o el internet?


Ahora puedes preguntar: "¿Quién se equivoca?, ¿Garbuz o morzh? Diría que nadie , ambas respuestas son correctas, no obstante, por mí, el "Мечт" nunca lo uso, y las oraciones como "Angelina Joli es el objeto de mis sueños" las puedes traducir usando el "мечтание", la palabra que, como ya mencionadao,  se usa en el genitivo plural.


----------



## estreets

I agree with Garbuz, No plural genitive
Мечт 
http://gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?word=%EC%E5%F7%F2%E0&all=x


----------



## alexzzzz

morzh said:


> Alexzzzzz
> 
> Эрнан писал о мн.ч. сущ. "мечта".
> Вы написали о глаголе "метать".
> 
> Я к тому, что это - разные вещи.





hernan-27 said:


> ... (me da estas dos obsiones мечт / мечет) ...


I just said that _мечет_ is a correct form but of another word.

---


sobakus said:


> sorry, what declension type is that? Can't think of a word that has gen. Pl. In ок...



Падеж: единственное число; множественное число
Именительный: _башка; башки _
Родительный: _башки; *башок _
Дательный: _башке; башкам _
Винительный: _башку; башки _
Творительный: _башкой, башкою; башками _
Предложный: _башке; башках _

PS
_утка ― уток
Мурка ― Мурок
доска ― досок_


----------



## Sobakus

It's anything but N. pl башки and G. pl. башок in Saint-Petersburg, they sound horrible to me. Furthermore, уток, мурок and досок have stress on the first syllable.


----------



## morzh

To estreets:

I always prefer a professional opinion over a guess, however educated one.

For my  professional opinions I typically go to Gramota.ru.

Here are two of their comments about "мечт". Notice the absence of categorical denial of such form in answers, which quotes "difficulties" or "rare usage" instead.*
----------------------------------

*Здравствуйте. Меня давно мучает вопрос, как склоняется слово _мечта_  во множественном числе. У меня нет _мечты_ (ед.ч.) А во  множественном? Спасибо. *...*
*
Ответ справочной службы русского языка* Образование формы родительного падежа мн. числа существительного _мечта  _затруднительно; в индивидуальном употреблении отмечен вариант _мечт  _(«Он корни помыслов, он зрит полет всех мечт И поглумляется  безумству человеков...» Державин, Евгению).​Скажите, пожалуйста, есть ли форма родительного  падежа у множественного числа слова  "мечта"?
_Danny_Phantom_*
Ответ справочной службы русского языка* Такая форма существует: _мечт_. Но,  поскольку она малоупотребительна, вместо нее используют р. п. слова _мечтание  - мечтаний_.​


----------



## estreets

To morzh
Друг мой, чтобы не затруднять Вам, напишу по-русски.
На сайте gramota.ru есть несколько словарей, в которых дано НОРМАТИВНОЕ употребление. Посмотрите по ссылке, где написано весьма ясно, что в СОВРЕМЕННОМ русском языке у слова "места" нет формы для родительного падежа множественного числа.
Даже при том, что такая форма существовала во времена Державина.


----------



## hernan-27

Hola 

Primero que nada. Muchas gracias a todas por responderme tan rápido.

Bueno, haber si entendí, no es común el uso de la forma del sustantivo мечта en genitivo plural, es mas común el empleo de un sinónimo como мечтания (мечтаний), cuando se debe de usar el caso genitivo plural de мечта.


----------



## cyanista

hernan-27 said:


> Bueno, haber si entendí, no es común el uso de la forma del sustantivo мечта en genitivo plural, es mas común el empleo de un sinónimo como мечтания (мечтаний), cuando se debe de usar el caso genitivo plural de мечта.



Exacto.  Existen opiniones diferentes sobre la aceptabilidad de la palabra мечт, pero es claro que se usa muy poco.


----------



## dec-sev

estreets said:


> To morzh
> Друг мой, чтобы не затруднять Вам, напишу по-русски.


 Действительно, непонятно кому были адресованы все ответы по-английски


----------

